# Yet Another Test & Dbol Cycle Log



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I will update as I go along with how I feel, experiences with steroids and the occasional workout related update.

This post will be updated with increases in weight as well as update pictures for those who can't be bothered to read it all and want an idea of what I have gained.

*Stats*

Age: 22

Height: 5' 9"

Weight: 77kg (27/6/11) - 79.5kg (6/7/11) - 83kg (18/7/11)

BF%: 16 (est.)

My main goal is to get a good amount of size. Although I am going away in September I'm not so worried about being cut this year. Ideally 90kg by October would be perfect but we'll see.

I train four days a week:

Mon: Chest & Triceps

Tue: Back & Biceps

Wed: Rest (possible cardio)

Thurs: Shoulders

Fri: Legs

Diet wise I aim to get in between 3500-4000kcal per day. Diet looks like:

8am - 5 eggs, 2 wholemeal toast, 50g whey, 300ml SSmilk

11am - 50g whey, 80g oats, 1tbs PB, 1tbs EVOO, 300ml SSmilk

1pm - 135g tuna, 100g basmati rice, 100g broccoli

4pm - 4 egg omlette, cheese, lean ham, pint of SSmilk

6pm - 175g chicken, 150g basmati rice/wholemeal pasta, 150g broccoli

9pm - 300g cottage cheese, 4 crackerbreak or 2 wholemeal pitta, 175g humous

Training times vary so Pre-WO and PWO meals will be added or altered versions of above.

*Cycle*

Week 1-4: PC Dbol @ 30mg/day

Week 1-12: PC Test E @ 450mg/week

Week 2-12: Adex @ 0.5mg EOD

Considering adding winny Weeks 10-14 @ 50mg/day

*PCT*

Week 15-18: Nolva @ 20/20/20/20

Week 15-18: Clomid @ 100/50/50/50

*Support Supps*

Fish oils

Milk thistle

Hawthorne Berry

Aspirin

*Pictures*

Before Cycle










1 Week, 3 Days










2 Weeks, 6 Days










5 Weeks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks ok to me, only thing i would do different is add hCG to the cycle.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> Looks ok to me, only thing i would do different is add hCG to the cycle.


hCG would be something I'd like to include however I will be living at my Mums and she wont be aware of my use therefore can't refrigerate it. Also on a student budget it looks like it would be quite costly. Not keeping it in fridge is main issue though. I am aware of the prolonged recovery and degree of shutdown but I am hoping on the moderate doses and first cycle I should be able to recover pretty well.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Find a way around the fridge storage problem. Mix it as you need it if it's not the premixed variety. Alternately, buy some kind of mini fridge for your room.

I'm on trt and I use hcg year round. All it takes for me is 500 ew to keep em.

Whenever possible use hcg on cycle - for too many reasons to list here.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I need to see if I can get some money somehow before I do decide whether or not to use it. I don't know if I'd need 500ius or 1000ius so wouldn't know how much to order. Plus it's the cost of it plus 'slin pins as well.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Tried finding a local needle exchange for all your pins?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought the needles and syringes for the cycle from medisave. Couldn't go to an exchange. Would feel weird.

Could a friend to go get them for me lol. He'd do anything for £5.

Didn't realise you could get insulin pins from a NE?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

They do all sorts at the NE mine is just a local Londis chemist, i even got a amp opener from mine free


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

A week to go until the start of my cycle!

Quick question. During the two weeks between last jab and PCT I am going away for a week. I wont have access to a gym but will try to eat as much as possible and will take shakes to get in protein. I am probably being paranoid but should this cause many problems with regards to loss of gains? I go away for the first of the two week gap.

I ordered my PCT then I get an e-mail saying my order was unsuccessful so have to order again tomorrow! Should be here though before the Adex starts.

Might sound stupid but I did a dummy run with a jab in my glutes. Didn't inject anything just wanted to see how long it took me to brave it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you keep HCG in a cooler bag? like the kind diabetics use to keep their insulin cool when theyre travelling?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Might sound stupid but I did a dummy run with a jab in my glutes. Didn't inject anything just wanted to see how long it took me to brave it.


Lol I did that before my cycle in quads and glutes to see what it felt like lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Can you keep HCG in a cooler bag? like the kind diabetics use to keep their insulin cool when theyre travelling?


Maybe you can. To be honest there are ways of getting around not storing in fridge such as jabbing as soon as you've mixed but I have decided against it anyway.

If I start feeling incredibly shut down or am having issues with anything then I can get some hCG within the week so feel ok about that.

It isn't a huge cycle and it's my first so hoping recovery should be ok.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate you are gonna love the dbol!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Mate you are gonna love the dbol!


Want isn't to love about rapid weight gain and huge strength!? I am getting a little conscious about gyno though. I have small lumps from puberty but barely noticeable. Just hoping the Adex keeps it away.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I am contemplating switching to a push/pull/legs routine. Would the 3-day split be more beneficial on cycle as opposed to my originally planned 4-day split. I want to aim for size over strength. If a PPL routine is better does the following look okay:

Push:

Flat Dumbbell Press 4x8-10

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3x8-10

PecDec/Cable Cross 3x8-10

Dips 3xfailure

Skull Crushers 3x8-10

Pull:

Bent Over Row 4x8-10

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 3x8-10

Shrugs 3x8-10

Close Grip Lat Pull Down 3x8-10

EZ Bar Curls 3x8-10

Legs:

Back Squat 4x8-10

SLDL 4x8-10

Calf Raises 4x8-10


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Bump..


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

CYCLE STARTS TOMORROW 

Delayed a week due to no gym membership but after a loan from the parents I'm set to go. My PCT and Adex is here yet though but should be okay for another week. Didn't plan on using adex until week 3 anyway.

Uploading pics soon.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mitch6689 said:


> CYCLE STARTS TOMORROW
> 
> Delayed a week due to no gym membership but after a loan from the parents I'm set to go. My PCT and Adex is here yet though but should be okay for another week. Didn't plan on using adex until week 3 anyway.
> 
> Uploading pics soon.


The rise in estrogen is very rapid on the compounds you are using and adex takes 7 days to reach steady state plasma levels and you have small pubertal gyno lumps, i know when i'd start the adex and it wouldn't be week 3.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> The rise in estrogen is very rapid on the compounds you are using and adex takes 7 days to reach steady state plasma levels and you have small pubertal gyno lumps, i know when i'd start the adex and it wouldn't be week 3.


Thanks for the advice but I don't think you know what you are talking about...

Only joking. Okay maybe I will hold off until it all arrived then. I have ordered enough Nolva to run throughout from week 2 if needs be but hoping the Adex is enough. I will delay the start of my cycle then and run Adex from the get go still at 0.5mg E3D. I have enough for EOD if I need to.

I suppose getting a week or so in the gym after 2 weeks before I start is only beneficial anyway.

Appreciate your comment.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Joy.

Just found out the gym I was joining tomorrow has no squat rack and the dumbbells only go up to 37.5kg. I can see myself outgrowing them very quickly.

Might have to find somewhere else just for legs.

Haven't actually seen the gym so it could be awful.

Two olympics bars was all I was told.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds shat mate dont start your cycle if you cant do a proper routine, squats are mega important when starting out for overall mass building, same for deads! luckly for me my gym has 3 racks and 2 smith machines so plenty


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

MrMike said:


> Sounds shat mate dont start your cycle if you cant do a proper routine, squats are mega important when starting out for overall mass building, same for deads! luckly for me my gym has 3 racks and 2 smith machines so plenty


[email protected]

I am going to have a look at a gym mentioned to me in another thread. Read it isn't too big but is well equipped. Just depends on the cost as I'm having to get my Mum to pay lol. 22 and still dependant on her. How sad.

Like I said I may join the gym without the racks but I drive to my girlfriends in Hertfordshire so might go into Castles in Windsor once a week for legs. Heard good things about it. Just too far for a full time gym.


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck mate, cycle looks good also.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Dood said:


> Good luck mate, cycle looks good also.


Cheers buddy.

Seems I keep getting delays. Not having PCT, no gym, no money for my food etc.

Hoping maybe just one week left before I start.


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> Seems I keep getting delays. Not having PCT, no gym, no money for my food etc.
> 
> Hoping maybe just one week left before I start.


I know how you feel, im waiting to start a similar cycle but need to sort my elbow first. Waiting sucks! but like the guys have said wait till everything is sorted and the hit it hard!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Off to join TNT gym today! £30/month instead of £25/month for the ****ty "sorry we don't have a squat rack" gym. Heard it's not that big and gets busy but I'll just go earlier in the day. Has everything I need so good to go as soon as my PCT and AI arrives! Alldaychemist messed me around a little but declining my payment without telling me so had to re-order. Bull**** really.

Buzzing to start this now! Had my test and dbol since early May!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JOIN ANOTHER GYM!!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> JOIN ANOTHER GYM!!!


Just joined and had my first session at TNT. It's amazing that there are so few gyms that offer bodybuilding facilities in Reading! TNT is the only one I came across. Unless I signed a 12-month contract with FF or DL there is nothing and I need something I can join for only 3 months.

Proper spit and sawdust place - walls crumbling, wobbly benches - but perfect. Has all you need, dirt cheap and not that busy during the day.

So I have my steroids and gym checked off. HURRY THE **** UP PCT!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are my pre-cycle photos.

I will upload bi-weekly pic updates.

Areas I am hoping for development is upper chest and traps. They have always lagged on me.

Comments of other places that need more work? Obviously I am quite small so this isn't saying I'm a beast everywhere bar those places. I just feel they are a bit behind the rest.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a thought, and would like some advice on it..

I have 20ml of test and plan to run for 12 weeks at 450mg (1.5ml).

Would it be better to run at 600mg (2ml) for 10 weeks?

OR stay on 450mg so I am able to carry on with 12 weeks (or 13 just to use last bit up)?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Bump on the cycle advice.

450mg for 12-13 weeks OR

600mg for 10 weeks?

Cycle starts Monday!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Just a thought, and would like some advice on it..
> 
> I have 20ml of test and plan to run for 12 weeks at 450mg (1.5ml).
> 
> ...


Isn't 10 weeks at 500mg ew about the norm


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Isn't 10 weeks at 500mg ew about the norm


Mine is 300mg/ml and originally planned on running 1.5ml for 12 weeks (didn't have the money for 30ml to run 600mg for 12 weeks).

I was just wondering whether I'd be better cutting short at a higher dose or go for longer and slightly lower.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmm, not sure if there is too much difference between 600mg for 10 weeks or 500mg for 12 weeks....

Can't you do 2 jabs, 0.8 and 0.85ml each week; which is roughly 500mg.

That would then see you through 12 weeks with 2x300mg/ml vials.

(This is what I'm planning to do if I get 300mg/ml 10ml vials, ).


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Vibora said:


> Hmmm, not sure if there is too much difference between 600mg for 10 weeks or 500mg for 12 weeks....
> 
> Can't you do 2 jabs, 0.8 and 0.85ml each week; which is roughly 500mg.
> 
> ...


Don't want to mess around with 2 jabs. Prefer to get it over with one a week.


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I lovecsteroudsc steroids


Been on the beers much? Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You steric Hugh no the nab ehhhh ugh the man love u loads


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

To store the HCG in a fridge...buy a mini fridge for 70-100 bucks brand new at a wall mart or w.e u got over there...


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You steric Hugh no the nab ehhhh ugh the man love u loads


Lol. Good luck with hangover this morning.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Lol. Good luck with hangover this morning.


Sorry mate, The mrs bday last night and I never really drink so when I do I end up binging lol

Don't remember even writing that, think I commented on a few other threads as well, I'm such a **** when I'm p1ssed lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Sorry mate, The mrs bday last night and I never really drink so when I do I end up binging lol
> 
> Don't remember even writing that, think I commented on a few other threads as well, I'm such a **** when I'm p1ssed lol


At least you had a good one. I don't drink much either so when I do I go mad.

I'm sure you can afford a day or two of hindered gains after what you have gained so far.

Start tomorrow! BOOOOOM!


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

will be keeping up with your progress mate.

i myself have only done orals but the cycle you are about to embark on is the same i intend to do in a couple of months.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

soob the dug said:


> will be keeping up with your progress mate.
> 
> i myself have only done orals but the cycle you are about to embark on is the same i intend to do in a couple of months.


Cheers mate.

Yeah this is my first cycle. I was tempted by an oral only cycle but thought test brings little more (if any) sides than dbol and didn't like gaining loads of water, losing that, then gaining no more.

Not bothered by injections so just jumped in.

There are a lot of test e and dbol logs but I think the more there are the better you can gauge what gains are expected with different effort levels or from people with different height, weight and age.

I will be more than happy if I keep a stone at the end.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

And so the cycle begins!

*Day One*

Starting Weight = 77.7kg

(Measurements to follow when I buy a tape measure)

Starting photos on page 2.

First dbol pill popped. Will space other two evenly.

Will jab later on this evening too when I have time to do it properly without mistakes.

Only injecting once a week.

:bounce:


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

Get some!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Dood said:


> Get some!


This referring to me actually getting something OR

encouragement and a good luck?

I am livid right now. I dropped a dbol tab under my cooker!!! Wanted to cry. Had a few spare anyway.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

not the end of the world what did you go with in the end? 450 or 600? 10/12 weeks?

it's only "yet another test-dbol cycle log" if you don't finish it.

so many do that. so little actually finish their logs


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Jabbing later and will probably go with 1.6ml, so 480mg, for the 12 weeks.

I have started a couple of logs and not finished but was a bit stupid anyway.

I will see this through. I'm not going into this half hearted.


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> This referring to me actually getting something OR
> 
> encouragement and a good luck?
> 
> I am livid right now. I dropped a dbol tab under my cooker!!! Wanted to cry. Had a few spare anyway.


Haha that was a go get em / encouragement / good luck pal comment


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Dood said:


> Haha that was a go get em / encouragement / good luck pal comment


Haha thanks mate!

Thought so as I wasn't sure what I didn't have.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

First jab last night in glutes.

I swobbed, aspirated, and plunged. All went well. No blood in syringe, just one drop on the skin as I pulled out.

Injected 1.6ml to get 480mg/week.

Bring on the gains.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Also no PIP at all this morning. Wondering if it'll creep on me over the course of the day.

I did body squats and massaged it for a while.

Forgot to warm the oil first as well.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay PIP is slowly coming.

Had it a few years ago really bad when I was an uneducated cock who took two jabs of test e then realised I was a cock. Anyway...

Feel a bit dodgy this morning too with stomach ache and lethargy. Not sure if it's the dbol (after one day?) or just coincidental.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah.. basically the next day you're like cool, no pip.. the it starts getting a slight dead leg(reads ****) feeling then by the next day you have proper pip goes away in like 3 days though


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> yeah.. basically the next day you're like cool, no pip.. the it starts getting a slight dead leg(reads ****) feeling then by the next day you have proper pip goes away in like 3 days though


Yep PIP is still increasing. Nowhere near what I got last time, equal to being kicked by a horse, but was a bit annoying when I was trying to deadlift.


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

good luck with the cycle mate!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Day three now and feel as though I have ruined my whole cycle on one day!!!

I feel really **** today. I have tried eating but keep gagging so am relying on shakes just to get calories in.

I tried one a second ago and threw it back up so not good.

My mass shakes (home made) are around 1000kcal when I put everything in so one more and a bit of food will get my calories for the day, just none from solid food which is annoying.

Today is rest day for the gym anyway so just chilling out, attempting to put some new draws together for my room.

Also had a funny conversation with my Nan too. She takes Arimidex (proper branded stuff) and I said "fancy sparing me a pack?". Explained that I'm taking a natural booster for the gym and that they stop me bloating and she told me she has an extra months worth her doctor gave her by accident and I can have them lol! I was only joking when I asked anyway.

28 proper Adex tablets! I have just bought some generics from ADC but for next cycle I'll save myself £100 or so.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Day three now and feel as though I have ruined my whole cycle on one day!!!
> 
> I feel really **** today. I have tried eating but keep gagging so am relying on shakes just to get calories in.
> 
> ...


Ask your nan if she has any spare dbol lying around?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Ask your nan if she has any spare dbol lying around?


Afraid not.

Just some nap50s and some left over tren.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Shoulders at gym today.

Weight has actually dropped a couple pounds but I look leaner. I think since ive cleaned up my diet and trained again I've shed some fat.

Not sure if its placebo but I felt a much bigger pump in the gym. Struggled to reach for my seatbelt after. Seem more vascular too.

Taking adex at .5mg eod instead of e3d due to already having small puby gyno.

Looking forward to an increase in size!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

*Day 8*

Weight - 79.5kg

I dropped a few pounds from the initial 77.7kg start so around 3kg increase.

I went to stay with my girlfriend this weekend as it was a friends 21st and also we spent a day in London to see Blood Brothers (highly recommend it). Intended not to drink on the 21st then said I'd have a couple but having not drunk in a while it hit me hard needless to say the next days diet went out the window. A wagamamas and pizza was all I could manage. Let's not make that mistake again and work twice as hard this week.

My second jab later this evening so looking forward to that. Not sure whether to go for left glute or quads.

Haven't had any gyno signs but did up my Adex dose to EOD. Might drop back to E3D and just see how I get on.

Looking forward to more increases on the scales and the barbell!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Second shot last night.

Went for a right quad jab. Wow has the PIP hit quick.

Bloody scales have broken too! Weighed day before at 79.5kg then today it said 73kg!!!

I weighed again and it it said 9kg. Luckily my gym has scales but not sure of their accuracy.

Not experience much bloat, no pumps, no gyno. Only side I do have is the raised body temp.

How long for dbol to kick in?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok second week in a row that I have felt a bit **** the day after my shot.

Feel groggy, weak, dizzy and lethargic.

Feel really wiped so going to rest today and gym tomorrow instead.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

2 weeks and you will really notice the dbol mate


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> 2 weeks and you will really notice the dbol mate


Day nine today. I have gained a kilo or two but nothing noticeable. Remember reading a few threads that say 8lbs in the first week? I know that'll all be water but I don't have that.

I know I messed up my diet for a couple days last week but surely wouldn't have made a massive difference.

Still have 11 weeks left so I'm sure something will happen


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Think mine kicked in around day 13ish, strength not weight gain lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Think mine kicked in around day 13ish, strength not weight gain lol


Can't wait for the strength gains either! My chest strength has always lacked so looking forward to gaining there.

When did the weight start coming?

I'm getting pumps and vascularity in the gym. Luckily no shin or back pumps.. yet.

You bridging with anything to PCT?


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

can anyone tell me what the adex is for and how it is taken, also is nolvadex buyable is shops? finding it hard to get hold of but i thought it was legal? my cycle im starting is very similar to yours mate, started yesterday, the only thing im considering is winstrol between weeks 6 and 10? anybody got any advice on that? dreading my first injection on monday lol. thanks paul.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> can anyone tell me what the adex is for and how it is taken, also is nolvadex buyable is shops? finding it hard to get hold of but i thought it was legal? my cycle im starting is very similar to yours mate, started yesterday, the only thing im considering is winstrol between weeks 6 and 10? anybody got any advice on that? dreading my first injection on monday lol. thanks paul.


You can buy adex, nolva and clomid from www.alldaychemist.com.

Adex is used to control estrogen related sides such as bloat and gyno.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks mitch


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Picture updates on first post. Assumed it would be easier for people to see.

Strength I feel is starting to kick in. First back session in a while I have enjoyed!

Considering adding winny for the last 4 weeks to bridge to PCT. Thoughts?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Weight is still at 79.5kg.

This lethargy is a bitch. Not sure what is causing it though. Just constantly sluggish and drained EXCEPT when I'm in the gym at which point I feel amazing.

Was limping yesterday from the PIP but calmed down now. Monday is my day to inject so might do it earlier before my chest session but start with a few light sets on the leg press so dissipate the oil a bit more.

Hit shoulders today and added an extra 5kg on seated shoulder press on smith machine. Added a couple plates on cable side and front raises too.

Was limping yesterday from the PIP but calmed down now. Monday is my day to inject so might do it earlier before my chest session but start with a few light sets on the leg press so dissipate the oil a bit more.

Haven't done any cardio for a while but not noticing any fat gains. Feel bloated after big meals but just me stuffing myself when I don't really want the food. Needless to say no increase in appetite. Considering B12 injections too.

Waiting to see how soon I can start my summer job and then make a decision on whether I can shell out for the winny for the end of my cycle. Hope I can as I think it would be a decent way to finish my first cycle.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

im on my 4th day of dbol, and have done dbol before, i never got any sides from it other than slight aggression 1 night and abit of bloat, think my cycle will be identical to yours if u opt for the winny at the end, doing my first jab ither 2moro or monday so i will let you no how i feel after mine lol.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh and my chest feels a tiny bit tight for some reason, dont remember this last time tho lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> oh and my chest feels a tiny bit tight for some reason, dont remember this last time tho lol


Saying that, my chest was really tight and was almost painful to stretch out properly! Eased off now though.

Good luck with yours mate.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Quick questions RE: gyno signs.

Are they subtle or is it a case of you know when you get symptoms?

For example today I'm not sure if I have a slight itch all over due to heat and sweating or whether it is just my nipples. I don't want to start taking nolva unless I have to. Will the itching be to a point where I have to scratch it? At the moment it is just every now and then an all over tingle but not isolated to just my nipples.

Any help would be great.

Also why is it so ****ing hard to buy lithium batteries for both my food scales and my body scales!? I want to weigh myself but Sainsburys don't stock them and not sure where else I could try (other than the internet).


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

I got gyno from my previous cycles, I experienced itching like maybe once an hour, and yes, I had to scratch it like fook! I also got tenderness under the armpits, then BAM one day a big hard lump came!! Get it sorted mate, nothing worse than a droopy pec!

edit: sorry yes the itching for me was mainly the nipple.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh and BTW Argos have those batteries you are after!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

John506 said:


> Oh and BTW Argos have those batteries you are after!


Never thought of Argos. Cheers mate.

I'm not itching to a point of scratching. I'll give it a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

*Update*

Weight - 81.5kg (+4.5(ish)kg)

Not experienced the massive surge of weight in the first couple weeks. Most people seemed to have gained around 8/9kgs. I know that will have been water weight but still wish I had it! I don't even think I look any bigger, anywhere, which is a bit shit.

2 weeks in and still haven't noticed any strength gains. No lifts are increasing in reps or weight.

I must admit my diet could be better. Both weekends since being on I have stayed at my gfs and forgotten to take any food with me and being a student in summer, no money to buy any. First weekend I did also get drunk unintentionally which hampered diet.

From now on though is 110%. Managed to borrow some money from my Mum so off to bargain shop. Until I start my summer job I will have to eat frozen chicken and other such foods.

3rd jab later this evening. I think I have persuaded the gf to do my left glute. Bonus.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

my first jab 2moro, debating quad or glute. not looking foward to it lol, my 7th day now on dbol so i will weigh myself 2moro


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> my first jab 2moro, debating quad or glute. not looking foward to it lol, my 7th day now on dbol so i will weigh myself 2moro


Good luck mate.

I found the glute gave much less PIP but was a bit more awkward and after reading you don't always hit IM I think I'll be sticking to quads and maybe delts now.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

done my first jab ever, hope iv done it right lol, got all hot n sweaty coz of nervs n felt sick lol, think il be better on the second, decided on the quad. my gains so far after a week of dbol are 3 pounds, whats your gains atm mitch.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> done my first jab ever, hope iv done it right lol, got all hot n sweaty coz of nervs n felt sick lol, think il be better on the second, decided on the quad. my gains so far after a week of dbol are 3 pounds, whats your gains atm mitch.


I'm still a bit hesitant when jabbing but I'll get over it.

Erm gains last time I checked, Saturday I think, was 4-5kg. Need to get batteries for my scales.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

arnt you scared of hitting a vein and dieing? lol i am scared ****less about pinning incase i inject into a vein and die


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

hope mitch didnt ****in die!! dude whats happend?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> hope mitch didnt ****in die!! dude whats happend?


It's only been 2 hours son calm down lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Was in the gym and died!

I jabbed Monday so hoping my chances of dying are zero now?!

Weight still wont budge! 81.5kg still.

C.Hill I blame your gains for my upset! Half way through my 3rd week now. No strength gains, well maybe minimal.

Not bloated but that's a good thing. Starting to get back pumps but that is about it.

URGH.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> hope mitch didnt ****in die!! dude whats happend?


i hope he didnt hit a vein and die


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> i hope he didnt hit a vein and die


I did hit a vein on Monday as blood seeped from my gaping wound once I pulled the needle out but I have survived.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> I did hit a vein on Monday as blood seeped from my gaping wound once I pulled the needle out but I have survived.


your making me nervous man :crying:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> C.Hill I blame your gains for my upset! Half way through my 3rd week now. No strength gains, well maybe minimal.


Sorry mate didnt mean to upset you lol yeah theyre pretty mental gains!

What's your diet like?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> your making me nervous man :crying:


Mate i jabbed once and hit a vein and when i pulled the needle out the vein came out with it! Was like spaghetti!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Mate i jabbed once and hit a vein and when i pulled the needle out the vein came out with it! Was like spaghetti!


lol you cnut your not helping haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> lol you cnut your not helping haha


Serious mate!

And my mate went to far in once and hit the bone!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Serious mate!
> 
> And my mate went to far in once and hit the bone!


bud you have me cringing like a sissy here, i think i may cry 

what if it snaps, how do you get it out then? also what do you do when you hit a vein, pull it out and try again?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Sorry mate didnt mean to upset you lol yeah theyre pretty mental gains!
> 
> What's your diet like?


Getting just over 3000kcal but have been lacking a bit in what I am eating. Nothing processed. Had one KFC since I started.

I have had a lot of shakes due to laziness and mixing it all into drink is a lot easier.

This week though it is a lot better.

Upped my water by another litre as well.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

People hit veins jabbing all the time, as long as you aspirate to make sure its in the muscle and not acctually in the vein youl be fine


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> bud you have me cringing like a sissy here, i think i may cry
> 
> what if it snaps, how do you get it out then? also what do you do when you hit a vein, pull it out and try again?


It won't snap mate, just leave a little bit out just in case, then you can just pull it out 

Yes if you hit a vein just try again, as mr dixxy says aspirate then you can't go wrong!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed! and as dixxy said its quite a common thing to nik a vein. Aslong as you aspirate to ensure your not in a vein you'll be fine.

On a side note: if your a b*tch about it and you shake alot you could move the needle around causing more trauma to the muscle. There is also a possibility of the needle slipping it into a vein after aspirating caused by your nervous shaking hands. Thats the reason I actually aspirate twice lol

Cycles looking good mate, keep up the good work! And I assume your limited weight gain is because your not gaining loads of water due to the adex.

Eat as clean as possible mate.. alot of people get fat on cycle eating too much crap just to gain calories and for me the goal would be to gain as lean as possible to limit the amount of time spent cutting between gaining muscle..

I have a good ebook by mike mentzer called "heavy duty nutrition" if you pm me your email ill shoot it over to you. A good read and gives you precise numbers to help gaining lean.

Dan


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

ive heard of someone once,had a muscle spasm,and broke the needle of at the neck,was trapped in the muscle.................mwuah ahahahahhahaha


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Subbed! and as dixxy said its quite a common thing to nik a vein. Aslong as you aspirate to ensure your not in a vein you'll be fine.
> 
> On a side note: if your a b*tch about it and you shake alot you could move the needle around causing more trauma to the muscle. There is also a possibility of the needle slipping it into a vein after aspirating caused by your nervous shaking hands. Thats the reason I actually aspirate twice lol
> 
> ...


PM'd you about the book.

Yeah I hope my lack of weight gain is down to the adex. I don't look, or feel, bloated and watery so perhaps that is why.

Would that answer my limited strength gains too though? Isn't it the water retention that increases amount you can lift?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> ive heard of someone once,had a muscle spasm,and broke the needle of at the neck,was trapped in the muscle.................mwuah ahahahahhahaha


And then he died Cas!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> PM'd you about the book.
> 
> Yeah I hope my lack of weight gain is down to the adex. I don't look, or feel, bloated and watery so perhaps that is why.
> 
> Would that answer my limited strength gains too though?* Isn't it the water retention that increases amount you can lift?*


Yep. You could lower your dosage of adex, but not if you are experiencing symptoms of gyno? Your strength should be increasing gradually anyway if you are training with enough intensity. You could always up your calories but why risk gaining more fat just for the sake of strength? Is bodybuilding your goal mate or powerlifting? the weight in general doesn't matter aslong as its high enough to increase the level of intensity enough in the chosen rep ranges to create a stimulus for growth.

Dan


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Yep. You could lower your dosage of adex, but not if you are experiencing symptoms of gyno? Your strength should be increasing gradually anyway if you are training with enough intensity. You could always up your calories but why risk gaining more fat just for the sake of strength? Is bodybuilding your goal mate or powerlifting? the weight in general doesn't matter aslong as its high enough to increase the level of intensity enough in the chosen rep ranges to create a stimulus for growth.
> 
> Dan


At the moment my goal is to bulk up for the coming rugby season as I want to move position into the forwards.

In time, if I feel I have the potential to grow enough, I would like to follow a bodybuilding path.

My workouts are more intense and if I think about it one or two lifts (bent over row being one) are increasing in reps and couple kilos more in weight.

Don't want to drop the adex and as I getting mild tingles every now and then so am keeping an eye on that for the time being.

Might up my cals by 200 and then increase a bit more in another few weeks depending on weight gain.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> At the moment my goal is to bulk up for the coming rugby season as I want to move position into the forwards.
> 
> In time, if I feel I have the potential to grow enough, I would like to follow a bodybuilding path.
> 
> ...


How many cals you eating atm mate and how much you weighing in at?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Weight is 81.5kg.

Eating around 3100cals.

Although I'm looking for max weight gain I want to limit fat hence why I'm only eating just above maintenance. Will be adding another 200cal though.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> At the moment my goal is to bulk up for the coming rugby season as I want to move position into the forwards.
> 
> In time, if I feel I have the potential to grow enough, I would like to follow a bodybuilding path.
> 
> ...


Good point. Remember to up your calories to accomodate for the new weight gain.

Thats good bro your only a few weeks in and already added a few kg to your lifts.. in another few weeks that will be another few kg..

It will add up bud. Do you keep a log of all your meals, macro breakdown, cals etc? if not then i'd definitely recommend doing so.

Tingles in the nipples? could it be paranoia or irretation to rubbing on clothes? if it's reccurring then maybe up the dose of adex for a week or so and see if the symptoms subside?

Good luck mate will be following your progress

Dan


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Good point. Remember to up your calories to accomodate for the new weight gain.
> 
> Thats good bro your only a few weeks in and already added a few kg to your lifts.. in another few weeks that will be another few kg..
> 
> ...


Yeah I do keep a rough log of my diet using a diet tracker but as my diet is pretty much the same everyday I know what I need to eat.

I'm on summer break from uni and waiting to start work next week so I thought I'd be able to get up early and smash in loads of food. I am a lazy bastard though.

I probably always miss my 8am meal and go straight to my 11am mass shake (home made). I have relied a lot on shakes though. Mine add up to 900-1000cal and generally have 2 or 3 a day depending on whether I am training or not.

I know where I need to straighten up. Just need to sort my sh*i*t out!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mate im like 13 stone ish now and eating 4200 a day, cant really say ive put on alot of fat, but even if i have im not worrying about it to much, as long as you putting on good muscle mass the fat can be dropped anyways.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Mate im like 13 stone ish now and eating 4200 a day, cant really say ive put on alot of fat, but even if i have im not worrying about it to much, as long as you putting on good muscle mass the fat can be dropped anyways.


Yeah I know my cals need to be upped. Not really getting much fats in, ~100g per day, so can up that easily.

Might throw in another shake as until my job starts the food is basic. My Mum is refusing to fund what she calls my excessive eating lol. Ah well.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Yeah I know my cals need to be upped. Not really getting much fats in, ~100g per day, so can up that easily.
> 
> Might throw in another shake as until my job starts the food is basic. My Mum is refusing to fund what she calls my excessive eating lol. Ah well.


I only eat 100g of fats a day mate, just smash good complex carbs down you!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I only eat 100g of fats a day mate, just smash good complex carbs down you!


Will chuck in some sweet potato with another meal. I literally can't stand brown rice. It tastes like cardboard. I'll stick with white rice there.

Anyone tried vitargo? Thinking about ordering some as it seems to be alright mixed with whey.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Will chuck in some sweet potato with another meal. I literally can't stand brown rice. It tastes like cardboard. I'll stick with white rice there.
> 
> Anyone tried vitargo? Thinking about ordering some as it seems to be alright mixed with whey.


Supprised white rice didnt come as ***** **** lmao, thats like a swear word on here lmao! I dont mind it tastes nice imo


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Supprised white rice didnt come as ***** **** lmao, thats like a swear word on here lmao! I dont mind it tastes nice imo


I find it takes about 7-8 years to cook and even when it seems like it is finished, you go to eat it and it's still crunchy or chewy.

***** basmati **** is my choice. I'm not being overly careful in what I eat. I eat clean everywhere so I justify my ***** ****. I will demolish a KFC this weekend though.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I find it takes about 7-8 years to cook and even when it seems like it is finished, you go to eat it and it's still crunchy or chewy.
> 
> ***** basmati **** is my choice. I'm not being overly careful in what I eat. I eat clean everywhere so I justify my ***** ****. I will demolish a KFC this weekend though.


Lmao 7-8 years ****ing myself!  get the microwave rice ! Tastes awesome and takes 2 mins


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Lmao 7-8 years ****ing myself!  get the microwave rice ! Tastes awesome and takes 2 mins


I did try the uncle bens microwave wholemeal rice once and that was actually okay! I added it to a stir fry once and was easy.

I just find that they get a bit expensive. 1kg for £1ish or 250g for £2.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol good confidence boost cas, think i might ring u just before my next jab haha, ive noticed abit of strengh gain since day 7. should hit u soon surly, u doin 30mg a day stil?


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

"if your a b*tch about it and you shake alot" the definition of me lol


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

also i think pip has now arrived :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> My Mum is refusing to fund what she calls my excessive eating lol. Ah well.


Buy your own food you tight sod!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with the cycle mate


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> I find it takes about 7-8 years to cook and even when it seems like it is finished, you go to eat it and it's still crunchy or chewy.
> 
> ***** basmati **** is my choice.* I'm not being overly careful in what I eat. I eat clean everywhere so I justify my ***** ****. I will demolish a KFC this weekend though*.


Eating totally clean is overated mate.. did you have a read of the heavy duty nutrition? Mike mentzer was eating ice cream every day leading up to the olympia.. and came 2nd also rated the most defined in the comp.. *cough*whilst biking 8miles and running 5miles a day*ahem*


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Eating totally clean is overated mate.. did you have a read of the heavy duty nutrition? Mike mentzer was eating ice cream every day leading up to the olympia.. and came 2nd also rated the most defined in the comp.. *cough*whilst biking 8miles and running 5miles a day*ahem*


I am going to read today. Was a bit late last night.

I'm going to re-evaluate my diet..


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Buy your own food you tight sod!!


NO!

I'm a student who has spent all of his loans on takeaways and alcohol during term time.

I don't start my temp job until next week so until then I literally have NO money! Was supposed to start this week.

I really want to add winstrol to my cycle so desperate for money.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Urgh wanted to train legs today but my PIP is still quite bad so that is out the window.

Being lazy today and cba with shoulders but I am staying home this weekend so I can train shoulders tomorrow and legs Saturday when it's quiet 

Going to pig out, watch Only Fools and Horses in 15 minutes and update my iTunes  How sad do I sound.

Anyone else feel frustrated when their music library (or folders and files on your comp generally) is a mess?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just noticed a small bruise, about 1cm², at the injection site from Monday. I didn't get this on my previous jabs. PIP is lasting longer too.

I did shake and wobble the needle a bit whilst injecting so would that be the cause?

Going to buy some batteries tomorrow to update weight.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

my pip is doing my head in, cant walk without lookin like iv **** myself, beta be worth it, you got any upto date pics mitch, my mum also said she want funding my extra chickin lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

paul25601 said:


> my pip is doing my head in, cant walk without lookin like iv **** myself, beta be worth it, you got any upto date pics mitch, my mum also said she want funding my extra chickin lol


Probally a bad injection mate, m.p not alot to do with the gear... As you teqnique gets better so does the pip imo!


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

yea i think my second 1 hopefully will be better now i no what to expect


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

seriously painfull now, wont bend without alot of pain, its lower than inject site, its near the knee, may drop it n run dbol only, cant have this every week. any1 else get it this bad?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there no where else you can inject? I see some people pinning their pecs and their shoulder, at least this way they can still get on with their daily life......this may be a bad idea but there is no harm in finding out


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> Is there no where else you can inject? I see some people pinning their pecs and their shoulder, at least this way they can still get on with their daily life......this may be a bad idea but there is no harm in finding out


I'm going to inject my delt on Monday as I'm leaving my glutes alone. Quad isn't that bad mate. I'm rotating both quads and now delts.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> my pip is doing my head in, cant walk without lookin like iv **** myself, beta be worth it, you got any upto date pics mitch, my mum also said she want funding my extra chickin lol


Will take pics today or tomorrow. My weight is up but I think I look smaller than the last pic update :S

Not happy.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

That's because you had your arms back on the first photo and then forward on the second. The best way to see size gain is rest your arms by your side and take the photo side on

Don't forget measurements, arms legs chest etc etc


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

from the first picture to the second one 1 week in or w.e you can notice a difference, even tho its slightly, looking good pal!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

paul25601 said:


> seriously painfull now, wont bend without alot of pain, its lower than inject site, its near the knee, may drop it n run dbol only, cant have this every week. any1 else get it this bad?


Dont be a tart, crack on. My first pip was awful, it's in my log, scared the sh!t out of me, my knee was all swollen lol just bang some ibuprofen down ya and rest up. The next jab will leave a little bit of pip but not so bad, it's just virgin muscle getting used to it.

My first glute jab was horrible, the pip was unbelievable, kept waking me up at night as I kept rolling onto it, it gets better though mate!


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok il soilder on with some ibup and see how the next goes lol, heard lixxus labs are bad for pip


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Starting to get itchy nipples now. It comes and lasts for a few seconds and happens a few times a day. Time to take some nolva?

Still haven't got batteries for my scales so no update on weight. Hoping when I do weight myself I will have gained some extra poundage.

Diet has been increased by around 500cals, from a shake though as I'm still struggling to finish meals as it is.

Will get a pic up later today when I can be bothered.

*KFC TONIGHT *  * !!*


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bang 20mg nolva down you mate, that's what I did and it stopped it in a matter of days!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> Starting to get itchy nipples now. It comes and lasts for a few seconds and happens a few times a day. Time to take some nolva?
> 
> Still haven't got batteries for my scales so no update on weight. Hoping when I do weight myself I will have gained some extra poundage.
> 
> ...


i would say upping cals through shakes are a good idea, as then you will know exactly what you are getting...and easier to measure


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Bang 20mg nolva down you mate, that's what I did and it stopped it in a matter of days!


do you come off the nolva once the itching has gone away?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> do you come off the nolva once the itching has gone away?


Would also like to know this. Hoping it's just caused by the dbol and don't want to take it throughout the cycle if I don't have to.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

my mate is on a tri-test and anadrol cycle and has been taking nolva since he started. that was nearly three weeks ago and doesnt really look any different. does the nolva stop you gaining?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

It binds to the receptors blocking them from estrogen being attached meaning it is also blocking the receptors from the free test (I think).

That why an AI is better as it just inhibits the conversion. Just not strong enough for someone who is prone to gyno obviously.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

so i guess it would be a good idea to use the nolva on and off rather that use it constantly then?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> do you come off the nolva once the itching has gone away?


Yes mate. I just carried on for a few days and ran it 10mg till I finished te dbol.

It was the dbol causing it as I havnt had any signs of itchiness or puffiness since on the test.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Picture update on page 1.

Taking nolva at 20mg until itching stops. Was going to continue dbol until tub finished but not seeing massive results from it so will just do next week and stop.

Still couldn't be bothered to go out and get batteries for scales. Will tomorrow. Did manage to get my KFC so but made the most of my cheat meal.

Fully loaded tower meal with beans and pepsi, large obviously, and a cheesy bbq roller with 8 spicy wings. Yum.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Also I just worked out my KFC meal came to 1800cals! BOOM.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> Picture update on page 1.
> 
> Taking nolva at 20mg until itching stops. Was going to continue dbol until tub finished but not seeing massive results from it so will just do next week and stop.
> 
> ...


thats odd, i thought dbol was one of the most effective orals?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What you running the dbol at?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> thats odd, i thought dbol was one of the most effective orals?


So did I.

I have gained weight since I started but after factoring in my diet since being on I can't say I'm overwhelmed by the dbol results. I know much of the gains are water which will be lost but I wanted that to gain strength. My strength has barely increased. People talk of 10, 20 or even 30kg increases on some lifts but I have seen 5kg at most. I know I still have a long way to go with the testosterone so am hoping that works better for me.

I think I might run a test e, deca and tbol cycle in January of February and then do a cut on something like one-rip for next summer.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What you running the dbol at?


30mg.

Would it be worth upping to 40mg until I'm done with dbol? This is my first time using dbol too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> 30mg.
> 
> Would it be worth upping to 40mg until I'm done with dbol? This is my first time using dbol too.


Yeah why not?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah why not?


Haha easy answer.

I've lost my pill box this morning with a weeks worth of adex and dbol in!

I haven't been anywhere since I saw it last night but it's nowhere to be found.

Providing I find the lost pills I will have enough for just under 2 weeks at 40mg so will be stretching it out to 5 weeks (or just under) on dbol.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I FOUND MY PILL BOX  !!!

Thought I had accidentally thrown in out.

So now I can extend dbol to 5 weeks and up to 40mg.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

*Update*

Weight - 83kg

Only place I'm noticing any visible growth is my chest and slight growth on traps. Apart from that no size. I wish I took measurements.

I am getting really confused on this cycle now. My weight is increasing slightly but my strength hasn't increased at all.

Back pumps are annoying but not unbearable. Shin pumps lasted a day and went so that's good.

Shoulder has eased off a bit from yesterdays shot. I think I will stick to quads and leave delts alone until I find someone to do it for me. One hand isn't enough.

My brother and his gf visited this weekend and so dinner just consisted of bbqs and a KFC which was amazing.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone should do measurements before and after/during as sometimes the size gain may only be subtle from week to week but a tape will put your mind at ease


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Am going to get a tape and do them this week.

I remember a couple measurements when I took them a while ago so as long as I've grown from then I'll be happy.

In theory, if my weight has increased then my size MUST have increased.

I have always struggled to put size on my arms (they were a pathetic 14.5") so I am praying I have there.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

God damn you guys. I'm planning on starting Test-E and Dbol in October and you lot are talking about vein hitting and shet.

I'll be probably just be doing it in a glute.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> God damn you guys. I'm planning on starting Test-E and Dbol in October and you lot are talking about vein hitting and shet.
> 
> I'll be probably just be doing it in a glute.


I find quads a lot easier than glutes. You wont inject into a vein lol, just aspirate to check. I pulled out of my quad the other week and blood spurted out but that it just because the needle went through one. Was quite amusing.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I find quads a lot easier than glutes. You wont inject into a vein lol, just aspirate to check. I pulled out of my quad the other week and blood spurted out but that it just because the needle went through one. Was quite amusing.


Cool will keep that in mind.

I honestly can't wait.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

The lack of size gains sounds to me like a problem with you diet.. do you know roughly how many cals your getting a day?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Cool will keep that in mind.
> 
> I honestly can't wait.


You going to run a log?

Despite my lack of gains and strength from the dbol I have felt great whilst on. The placebo effect it gives you in the gym, and in the mirror, is amazing.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> The lack of size gains sounds to me like a problem with you diet.. do you know roughly how many cals your getting a day?


I track my diet and was getting around 3100cals but have upped to 3500cal since last week.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> You going to run a log?
> 
> Despite my lack of gains and strength from the dbol I have felt great whilst on. The placebo effect it gives you in the gym, and in the mirror, is amazing.


It's not going to be a detailed log. But to keep track of my progress and share the experience.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah that sounds about right bud. See how you gain on that if you still aren't seeing much upp it again. Failing that you could look into The y3t routine by neil hill .. designed to help stretch the fascia expanding your ability for growth.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> yeah that sounds about right bud. See how you gain on that if you still aren't seeing much upp it again. Failing that you could look into The y3t routine by neil hill .. designed to help stretch the fascia expanding your ability for growth.


Ok thanks mate will have a look at that.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> It's not going to be a detailed log. But to keep track of my progress and share the experience.


Yeah that is all I've done really. Just something for people like yourself to read to get an idea of what to expect as well as a place for my questions to be answered.

Has helped a lot.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

update - been ill all week with flu symptoms, hardy been able to get out of bed, im blameing deca, which im dropping, hardly eating anything, well fed up lol, fort id lossed bout 10 ibs but somehow still up 6


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Been following along, good luck with the cycle mate!


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

btw is my profile picture showing up? does not appear to be on my end


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It seems a little odd to me, a lot of the threads I read about aas seem to have a lot of people suffering with colds, does aas lower you immune system?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

cas said:


> It seems a little odd to me, a lot of the threads I read about aas seem to have a lot of people suffering with colds, does aas lower you immune system?


Yep buddy it does. Some don't even get it, but if you do just up ur VitC and water intake or whatever you use to combat a flue.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> It seems a little odd to me, a lot of the threads I read about aas seem to have a lot of people suffering with colds, does aas lower you immune system?


Yep it does initially lower immune, read it can also be due to an initial alergy to the compound (test), the reaction been the flue like symptoms.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Yep buddy it does. Some don't even get it, but if you do just up ur VitC and water intake or whatever you use to combat a flue.


Your body will not utilize more of a vitamin than it needs so upping your dosage from say 1000mg vit c to 2000 vit c wouldn't make a difference, it wouldn't be stored as fat as it has no calorie content so would just go to waste and be excreted.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Been feeling really shitty the past couple days.

Hit chest and triceps on Monday but was having a mind blank day and got home realising I had missed a couple exercises :confused1: How does someone manage that?

Yesterday was supposed to be back and biceps but felt off so planned to go today and again feel awful. Appetite is down, feel lethargic AGAIN. Might attempt to go later on but I have plans to watch all the Harry Potter films again before we see the new one (I'm only doing so to cash in on the bf points this will get me). I'm staying home at the weekend so will probs hit back tomorrow, shoulders Friday and either do legs too or do them on Saturday as the gym will be dead.

Going back to Exeter (uni town) on Sunday night to clean up my house ready for the end of the tenancy so will train chest with my housemate in the uni gym Monday which will be good as I train on my own. Will be good to have a spotter as I'm a bit nervous of upping the weight too much as I have dropped it on myself before and I don't want to repeat it.

Still being a lazy bastard with getting batteries so still unsure of my weight. The last update was from the gym scales but not too sure on their accuracy. I have tested mine so know they are fine. Will get some tomorrow. Have to go into Reading town centre just to go to Argos :cursing:

Finally got Xbox Live Gold again to see their is a 3rd map pack!! Do I download or just wait and spend the money on MW3? Jeez and two rugby games are coming out. I need money!

Lengthy update but am rattling around bored.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate RE-LAX haha. If you dont feel well listen to your body and take a few days off, we all hate missing a day but sometimes it's needed  Is it possible you could be overtraining?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Mate RE-LAX haha. If you dont feel well listen to your body and take a few days off, we all hate missing a day but sometimes it's needed  Is it possible you could be overtraining?


No not overtraining. 4 sessions a week at 45 mins or an hour if two body parts. Haven't done any cardio since on cycle but I never do cardio anyway. Have a pretty fast metabolism so just let diet take care of it. Plus once I get back to uni I'll be back into rugby training so a couple cardio sessions a week there.

I had a few weeks out before my cycle started too so only had 4 weeks back in and don't want to miss many sessions. I am going to miss today though and just go tomorrow through to Saturday. Because my appetite is low I have been struggling to get my macros in and both mornings I've been gagging trying to eat first thing so haven't eaten until Lunch which doesn't help wanted to gym. I'm just necking an extra 1100cal shake (home-made) to get my food in though. It'll do until I feel better.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

That sounds really sh*t mate, neck loads of water and try to flush it out. Get a good 8-10 hour sleep tonight and you'll be ready for tomorrow lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> That sounds really sh*t mate, neck loads of water and try to flush it out. Get a good 8-10 hour sleep tonight and you'll be ready for tomorrow lol


Slept from 10 last night until midday today lol so resting enough!

Yeah do need more water tbh.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

URGH another day of feeling ****.

Went to the gym for back and biceps and struggled through everything, ending more exercises a set short.

I have slowly reintroduced deadlifts back in to my sessions and today was hoping to rack up some big weight. Did 3 reps on 140kg but then my body just started to shut down on me and feel faint. I knew that I could have probs gone for 5+ on that set and maybe hit 180kg. PB is 145kg (blame it on my long arms and legs and stubby torso). I might do rack pulls next time to take some of the leverage.

Also my forearms were pumping to the point I couldn't grip or bend my wrists. Is this normal on cycle? Haven't read much in forearm pumps.

Still struggling with food so shakes are my friend at the moment but it does leave me feeling unsatisfied afterwards, although food can't even be forced down.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rest up mate! Take it easy listen to your body.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> URGH another day of feeling ****.
> 
> Went to the gym for back and biceps and struggled through everything, ending more exercises a set short.
> 
> ...


Get forearm pumps on cycle aswell mate, get them everwhere! Lower back and shins are the worst :/:L


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Rest up mate! Take it easy listen to your body.


Yeah after yesterdays failed session I'm writing off this weeks shoulders and legs and resting up until Monday.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Get forearm pumps on cycle aswell mate, get them everwhere! Lower back and shins are the worst :/:L


I have lower, and middle, back pumps all day long! Had shin pumps for a day but that was it. The forearm pumps were horrible though. I couldn't grip or lift anything!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I have just realised my chest has developed loads of spots overnight.

Last night my gf said my back had got spottier but chest was still clear then today.. loads.

Is this a sign that the test is kicking in properly now or would I have had spots from the off if it was test related?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

IME no, you wouldn't of had them straight from the off.. they are normal so dont worry haha. I'm lucky really I only get spots after I have finished my cycle during pct. Have a search mate because there is something you can use to help with the achne although can't think of the name at the mo.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

After buying new batteries for my scales it turns out the old ones were fine and they are just broken. Lovely stuff.

I think the test is starting to 'kick in'. My appetite has increased massively! I was having problems with it before but not now.

The spots are another thing making me feel like it's coming into effect.

Back in the gym on Monday so will assess strength gains then as well as weight on their scales.

Back pumps are killing me though so the extended week of 40mg dbol isn't happening. I've seen sod all in 4 weeks so not carrying on. I will be doing another bulk cycle in January so will probably include dbol at 40 or 50mg then.

Undecided on deca or tren. Depends on how much of my student loan I have left I suppose.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Literally FML.

Bought batteries for my scales but my little brother and sister have been jumping on them and broke them before I could weigh myself! Getting my Mum to buy me some when she goes shopping later.

Just after I got over last weeks lethargy and shi*t*ness, I've been handed a bad cold. Stuffy, pressured head, and constant running nose.

Did shoulders yesterday with a friend and my strength has increased now which is good.

Shoulder dumbbell press has never been strong for me - normally only manage 8 reps with 25kg tops (somehow barbell I can push a lot more). Managed a comfortable set of 10 at 30kg and 7 at 32.5kg so happy their.

Can't stand up without my head pounding so gym tomorrow, Friday and Saturday.

Appetite is mental. I was struggling to eat my lunch time meals of 75g rice and tuna but just ate it and it felt like a small snack so that is good.

After reading about dbol I read something saying that some people don't react at all to lower doses as dbol only binds to certain receptors and as such if you lack these then less chance of it working. It might be that I'd need 40mg or 50mg to work from it. Nevermind. Feel like the test is coming to life now so excited for the coming weeks.

Second jab in the right quad yesterday and no PIP today so chuffed about that too!

Hoping the scales have jumped up a few pounds later!

Got some comments back at uni from people saying I'm looking fuller and bulkier so enjoyed that too 

I'm loving the (placebo :thumbup1: ) feeling of being on and after watching countless videos of olympia and other comps I'd love to compete.

I'm going to see where I am this time next year after I graduate and decide then.

Only thing is I want to join the RAF as a PTI and not sure that all the size I want will work well in that capacity. Still, have a year to decide.

Boring post over.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Good log mate..keep it up. How long have you got left of ur cycle?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Tests kicking in! FINALLY! Enjoy the rest of your cycle bud


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I found as soon as I decided I wanted to compete my diet and training steped up to a whole other level!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I found as soon as I decided I wanted to compete my diet and training steped up to a whole other level!


It was actually after reading your thread I thought maybe a want to compete will help me push myself more.

With yourself you are only competing against yourself therefore you never have the chance of losing (except by not being as big as you'd like) whereas stepping on stage you could come last. I hate losing and would do anything to win.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

You defonately push yourself alot more imo 



mitch6689 said:


> I hate losing and would do anything to win.


^^ yup thats me right there unall mate


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

good stuff, any pic updates? im waiting a new brand of test as reacted bad to my lexxus labs test and deca but stil nearly gained a stone of dbol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> good stuff, any pic updates? im waiting a new brand of test as reacted bad to my lexxus labs test and deca but stil nearly gained a stone of dbol


Good stuff. What doses you running?

I will try to get pics soon. Weight hasn't increased again since the last 83kg update (although I think I was 80kg in the 3rd pic). I am quite conscious of the spots that have developed on my chest.

Getting some Tea Tree Oil, or soap, or scrub, or something, today so hopefully that'll clear it up. I heard alcohol wipes clear them up too? I have loads so might give it a try.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Im running basically the same cycle as my first cycle, I'm about 10 days in now with 40mg d bol and done 2 injections, same as you I know it's only early for me but I was expecting quite noticeable strength gains early in with the d bol, I'll let you know if i get anything more before the test starts playing its part!

I have notice already though i feel lethargic alot of the time which seems to be common on d bol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

rjohnson said:


> Im running basically the same cycle as my first cycle, I'm about 10 days in now with 40mg d bol and done 2 injections, same as you I know it's only early for me but I was expecting quite noticeable strength gains early in with the d bol, I'll let you know if i get anything more before the test starts playing its part!
> 
> I have notice already though i feel lethargic alot of the time which seems to be common on d bol


Lethargy was horrible! I couldn't eat, didn't want to get out of bed or even train.

You running an AI? I feel the use of it hindered my results. Not just using it as an excuse.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

That's exactly how i feel right now, I'm having to force feed myself constantly, and I've been late in to work twice this week, you feeling better now?

Yeh I'm running adex at 0.5EOD, it might be the cause for less results but I'm not willing to drop it as I have very small gyno lumps from running a PH earlier this year so don't want to make it any worse


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

rjohnson said:


> That's exactly how i feel right now, I'm having to force feed myself constantly, and I've been late in to work twice this week, you feeling better now?
> 
> Yeh I'm running adex at 0.5EOD, it might be the cause for less results but I'm not willing to drop it as I have very small gyno lumps from running a PH earlier this year so don't want to make it any worse


I feel tonnes better now. I have man flu this last week so had a week out of gym and now have an inflamed tendon in my shoulder! LIVID.

Sides from dbol have gone though and I'm am so happy about that. Back pumps are there minimally if I'm sitting awkwardly but that is it.

Maybe run the Adex E3D. Wish I did. If you start itching then go EOD and take some Nolva.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeh I'll try it E3D see how I go, I just saw in another thread your thinking of trying t bol for a kick start next time? Would you go for a 6 week t bol as it kick in later? My brother started t bol at the same time I started d bol so I'll let you know how we go along side each other, obviously from week 3 onwards it won't be accurate as my test should be kicking in


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

rjohnson said:


> Yeh I'll try it E3D see how I go, I just saw in another thread your thinking of trying t bol for a kick start next time? Would you go for a 6 week t bol as it kick in later? My brother started t bol at the same time I started d bol so I'll let you know how we go along side each other, obviously from week 3 onwards it won't be accurate as my test should be kicking in


Yeah I would run 6 weeks tbol and maybe a lower dose AI or no AI as tbol doesn't make you retain much water anyway.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

running 30 mg a day, not using an ai tho, prob should be tho i would not advise not doing so, but iv not really had any sides of dbol at all tbh, i need to put on another 6 ibs to achieve my target to soon as i get on test im hoping this will be easy enough


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Camera on laptop isn't working and I don't have a cable for my phone to transfer pics so haven't been able to put them up.

Weighed myself today at the gym and still haven't moved from 83kg!? I had a very **** weekend diet wise as I made a last minute decision to drive back to North London from Reading to a friends bbq. Took loads of chicken and steak and by the time I got there the bbq had died out so didn't eat much then went to a house party and had a McDonalds after. Yesterday went to a 'family fun day' at Newbury Race Course which was actually fun. Didn't win though, but didn't eat much either and got burnt.

Going to start posting workouts now to see how I'm progressing as I've starting keeping a log of sessions on my phone.

Chest & Triceps:

Incline dumbbell: 8/36kg, 7/36kg, 6/36kg

Flat bench (smith): 8/80kg, 7/80kg, 7/80kg (didn't have a spotter)

Decline bench (smith): 10/60kg, 8/80kg, 6/80kg

Incline flyes: 10/15kg, 7/20kg, 6/20kg

Leaning dips: 10, 8, 4 (all bodyweight)

Pec dec: 8/60kg, 6/60kg, 4/60kg (just to squeeze the last bits from chest)

Tricep Pushdown: 8/35kg, 7/25kg, 5/35kg.

I normally do pec dec before dips but forgot :blink: and also do overhead tricep extension but was in a rush and had to leave. Still smashed them though.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Managed to get camera working yesterday and so pic updates are on page 1. Decided to put a back one up. Might take some different pics later. Wish I had done more angles from the beginning.

Feel like I have lost some water but still 83kg so I suppose that is a plus.

Strength I feel is rising a little. Managed a PB on deadlift today with an increase of 35kg!

Back & Biceps:

Deadlift: 10/60kg, 8/100kg, 3/140kg, 3/160kg, 2/180kg - attempted 200kg but had ruined myself already.

Single arm lat pull down: 10/40kg (each side), 8/60kg, 7/60kg

Seated row: 8/90kg, 6/90kg, 6/90kg

Barbell curl: 8/40kg, 6/40kg, 4/40kg

Isolation curl: 8/15kg, 6/15kg, 5/12.5kg

Didn't do much for back as I was ruined from the deadlifts.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Urgh. feel like I have broken my back.

Was just made to dig out a bramble root (more like a small tree) and failed.

And I missed Only Fools & Horses so I'm even more livid.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just looking back at the most recent photo compared to the previous update and I look smaller!?

I know the most recent was taken without a pump and I hadn't had carbs for a while so was flat and also the lighting gave more shadowing on the previous picture.

Excuses...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

back is looking pretty good mate, i never have been able to pull a back pose


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> 5 Weeks


Backs looking good there bud, definitely a strong point!

Dan


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wish I could pull a decent back pose like that


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Wish I could pull a decent back pose like that


Back is all I have mate.

Even when I was skinny I've had largish lats.

I can't pose for ****. Just smash a back pose when I'm walking round the house as it makes me think I have some size.

How you doing now? Coming to end of PCT aren't you?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good mate, need to sort thats t shirt tan out though!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Looking good mate, need to sort thats t shirt tan out though!


Haha it's awful!!

Was from one day out. Was at the horse races so couldn't take my top off lol.

Sunbed to even out. Going to give melanotan II a go before I go on holiday too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Back is all I have mate.
> 
> Even when I was skinny I've had largish lats.
> 
> ...


Haha quality.

I'm good mate, yeah almost finished week 3!! Feeling good!

Ps new avi looks sick.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Ps new avi looks sick.


Notice the clear difference in skin colour between the update and avi lol.

Casual bit of editing there.

I wish I could grow some thickness in my arms and chest.

I have width but no density to my frame which annoys me. I know that just comes with age and years of lifting but you can tell from your picture updates you have developed more thickness.

How old are you btw?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Notice the clear difference in skin colour between the update and avi lol.
> 
> Casual bit of editing there.
> 
> ...


23


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 23


23? Damn when you get to my age you are going to be one big mother [email protected]


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> 23? Damn when you get to my age you are going to be one big mother [email protected]


Lol how old are you mate?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

27  getting old is a b!tch


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> 27  getting old is a b!tch


When I turned 22 in June I felt old!

I started uni 2 years late so most people, include those I live with, are two years younger so makes me feel a lot older.

I still get ID'd for everything though! I, unfortunately, have a very young face and still can't grow a full set of facial hair lol. I must say though that it has sped up A LOT since being on.

I could used to shave one a week and now it grows back in a day. Good growth on chin/top lip but everywhere else is sp****. Hate it.

I want to be able to partake in Movember this year lol.

61


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> When I turned 22 in June I felt old!
> 
> I started uni 2 years late so most people, include those I live with, are two years younger so makes me feel a lot older.
> 
> ...


Haha i know the feeling, ill be 18 soon-ish lmao, i can remember primary school like it was yesterday xD


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Haha i know the feeling, ill be 18 soon-ish lmao, i can remember primary school like it was yesterday xD


Wish I started training when I was your age. I probably wouldn't have started steroids but laying down a base definitely.

I started when I was around late-18/19 but didn't know anything! Learnt a bit from a personal trainer I worked with but nothing compared to what I know now - training wise as well as diet and steroids.

The amount you know at your age should hopefully lead you to be a beast by the time you hit 22.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Been a short while since I updated.

I have been trying to find some summer work whilst on summer holidays from uni but had no such luck.

Managed to get a weeks work on a building site this week but getting up at 5:45am and not getting home until 7pm meant I was too wrecked for the gym so feel **** for not having been!

I somehow have also been so tired that I forgot to jab all week!? Will do it tomorrow before a consolation leg workout.

I have been thinking about this cycle and the modest gains it had brought me.

IF I am still 83kg when I weigh myself tomorrow, it means I haven't increased in a few weeks, so was thinking whether to stop the cycle after week 8 (just incase I do get a surge of gains) and run PCT and then get bloods done and should I be okay run another cycle before xmas?

I have thought more and more about competing so have planned a whole change up of diet and training to try to lean out and shed some BF.

The thought of running another cycle sonner than planned means I will be at uni whilst on which is MUCH better and I control my diet a lot more than when I am at home.

I also thought about stopping the current cycle and cruising for 4/5 weeks then doing an 8 week blast of test and deca but haven't got the money to buy stuff now.

I still have a full vial so very unsure of what to do. Help?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay after confirmation of what to do regarding ceasing the cycle I have chosen to cut it short.

I can't sustain my diet at the moment to a standard I'd like and don't want to waste my time and money running a half ****d cycle.

I am coming off and will run a 3 week PCT.

I will then get bloods done and if I have recovered I will run a new cycle when back at uni and in a position to feed myself properly.

I will run a log on the next cycle which will probably be:

test e @ 600mg

deca @ 300mg

dbol @ 40mg

with the inclusion of hCG at 500iu.

Usual PCT protocol.

Gutted I'm in this position but not much I can do now.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Bad luck man, its a shame...are you really finding it that hard to feed yourself?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

cas said:


> Bad luck man, its a shame...are you really finding it that hard to feed yourself?


I can easily eat as much as I like in the house but it isn't the right foods. My Mum cooks healthy everyday for dinner but I cook the rest of my meals. Being a student with no summer job means I can't fund the food so was always asking my Mum for money. Recently pissed her off so she wont give me any more money.

I don't like replacing most meals with shakes and so I will save my second vial and when I get back to uni I will start again with a lot more effort.

So gutted though. I knew I wasn't gaining because my diet is lacking. Rest and training are fine but we all know diet is key.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Bad to hear this mate, at least when you get back to uni you'll be able to move up to bigger, better things and keep your diet spot on!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

£1 for a kilo oats x2

£3 for 30 eggs x2

£3 for potatoes

£3 tesco tuna (about 10 cans)

Whey

You could feed yourself for a £10a a week mate, not much and tesco value tuna tastes dirty but needs must!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> £1 for a kilo oats x2
> 
> £3 for 30 eggs x2
> 
> ...


Does sound very easy when you put it like that.

I have just convinced myself to come off and and lost a bit of the drive I had by living at home. Bored ****less with absolutely no money.

I would feel much better starting again once I'm back living at uni and have a training partner to push me and have more to do outside of the gym.

I will still be eating on a tight budget but with a bit more variance than that.

I reckon around October time I will start again. Will work on lowering body fat until then. Might do keto and increase fats/lower protein so I am more insulin sensitive next time I cycle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sounds like you have convinced yourself


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

It is as easy as that man 

I just made some sick protein flapjacks! Nice and cheap!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> It is as easy as that man
> 
> I just made some sick protein flapjacks! Nice and cheap!


I do have a tonne of oats and a tonne of whey but it seems like that is all I am eating at the moment.

I haven't been anywhere near 100% the past few weeks so have hindered a lot there at a time when I should be gaining the most.

I'll feel much better recovering and giving it an even bigger bash in a couple of months. It's just been a bad summer with no work or money, not something that will occur again.

I made flapjacks last week. JPaychecks recipe from MT. Amazing stuff.

I know I am likely to lose the majority of the gained weight but I'm fine with that as I haven't put in the work to keep hold of them. Next time around wont be the same. Hopefully I will get to 90kg then.


----------

